# Voodoo themed top hat



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is very cool, BTM, not to mention unique. Nice job


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks, Garth! Not very good pics, but I'm too lazy to take new ones.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

The hat looks great. Love the tentacles!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

BadTableManor said:


> Thanks, Garth! Not very good pics, but I'm too lazy to take new ones.


Not a problem. No blurriness makes for good pics, in my opinion, so you nailed them



Skulkin said:


> The hat looks great. Love the tentacles!


I thought that was a snake crawling through the skull when I looked before Now I see the suckers on it... Heh. I should have also known, what with the cephalopod obsession


----------

